

Ask HN Apple no longer supporting widgets? - blklane

Tried to download multiple widgets featured on the apple site but all download links were broken: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;downloads&#x2F;dashboard&#x2F;status&#x2F;istatpro.html
======
j7
If you would like an operating system that doesn't arbitrarily and irrevocably
yank support for applications, I suggest Debian or another GNU/Linux OS.

